# KL's Tuscan Pizza Casserole



## Kayelle (Jan 12, 2016)

This was requested at the dinner thread last night. It's not low cal, but it's certainly easy, low carb and deeeelish! 






*Tuscan Pizza Casserole   *
(low carb deep dish crustless pizza)

1 ½ lbs. Italian sausage (a mix of sweet and hot)
1/3 cup diced onion
1/3 cup diced colored bell peppers
1/3 cup sliced Crimini mushrooms
8 cups of loosely packed Tuscan kale leaves without stems
3 ½ cups of blended grated Italian cheeses, saving ½ cup for the topping

For the binder:
4 oz. cream cheese softened (small brick)
4 eggs, beaten
1/3 cup cream
1/3 cup of your favorite brand Pizza sauce (I like TraderJoe's) 

For the topping:
1 cup pizza sauce
½ cup of the reserved cheese

In a very large skillet, brown the sausage and poor out some of the fat, leaving enough to sauté the onion, bell pepper and mushrooms. Add the kale leaves. Mix together and cover with a lid until the kale is tender. Remove from heat.

Spray your 9x13 casserole, or large deep round baker. A round baker is nice for wedges.
Sprinkle half the cheese in the bottom and add the skillet contents. Sprinkle the rest of the cheese on top. In a bowl with and electric hand mixer, combine the soft cream cheese, eggs, cream and pizza sauce. Pour it evenly over the
prepared casserole and bake for 30 min. at 325f. Remove it from the oven and cover it with the cup of pizza sauce, and sprinkle with the reserved ½ cup of cheese. Broil carefully till the cheese is golden.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2016)

I would love some of this!  Thanks, Kay!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 12, 2016)

Oo la la.  I said, wait, that's French.  Turns out oo la la translates  the same in Italian or just about any language.    Must be good!

Thanks for creating a fine looking dish.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 12, 2016)

That looks and sounds mighty good, Kay!  Thank you for sharing - copied and saved.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 12, 2016)

That looks fantastic!

I may just make this tomorrow if I have time. Believe it or not, I actually have all the ingredients sitting in the fridge right now. Well, except kale. I only have spinach, but it will have to suffice.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks good. Copied and pasted, since we will be going low carb.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks, Kayelle!

This is on the list for next week!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lovely KL...this one will be made soonish.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 14, 2016)

Kayelle thanks for sharing
It looks awesome.

Josie


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh my gravy all over my two scoops rice (that's OMG! in my world) 
CRIKEY!
I'm on that diet, I mean a different way of looking at food right now, 
but I _promise_, this will be tops on my list of dishes I'm making
shortly after THAT'S over with!
I know that DH won't be a fan ("It's _CREAMY_, I don't like that..." please insert whiny 10 year old's voice here)
I'll make it up into two smallish pans and share (maybe ) with the neighbor, HE likes ANYTHING I make


----------

